# Sargent Redfish Smackdown



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

When I got up this morning I still had icicles hanging off of my boat, so me and my wife decided we were gonna take a drive down to Sargent and spend a day on the beach, since we haven't been down since October, because of hunting season. I called 5 or 6 people to try and get someone to come with us, but everyone said it was a waste of time and that there was nothing to catch in the surf in the winter,boy were they wrong. After grabbing a couple rods and 10lbs of crab we got to my spot around noon. As soon as I got my second rod casted out, the first one started screaming with a nice redfish on. As soon as I got the first one on the beach, the second rod goes off, with another redfish. And that's how it went for 5 hours straight. There was only a few times during the day that I actually had both lines in the water at the same time because as soon as the bait hit the water there was a redfish on it. My wife reeled in a couple, but than said it was to cold and sat in the jeep with the heater going and took pictures all day. I have no idea how many we caught, but I would guess between 25 and 30 with a couple big uglys mixed in. It was the fastest surf fishing action I've seen in a long time. I have a bunch of pictures,I hope y'all don't mind.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

More pictures


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome report I bet you can't wait to rub it in your buddies faces


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

gotmuddy said:


> Awesome report I bet you can't wait to rub it in your buddies faces


I already did. I was texting them pictures all day just to rub it in. lol


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

WoW, looks like you hit the mother load.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That's a trip to remember for years.You'll play he11 leaving the house with your fishing gear without a crowd following you.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great report sharkchum! A day to remember for sure.


----------



## Yankn' D (Mar 25, 2013)

Which gut were you fishing?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Yankn' D said:


> Which gut were you fishing?


The first one, casting right off the beach. Using cracked crab on a 5/0 circle hook with a 4oz spider weight.


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

Your pics are awesome. Good job on catching and photography


----------



## Yankn' D (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice. I never fished the Sargent area but always heard good things. Usually fish the Port A area surf. Going down there next weekend to try it out. Good report and pics by the way also.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Goes to show it never hurts to try!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

very nice pics

did you get limits of keepers or were they mostly on the big side ?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> very nice pics
> 
> did you get limits of keepers or were they mostly on the big side ?


 I only caught 2 keepers all day, a 271/2" and a 27 3/4", and I had to cram them into my little beer cooler. Everything else was to big.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Dang....you sure like that spot down at Sargent. In April I might show up on your front door if there is no action at Bryan Beach.
Hope a couple were eating size.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Great day, congrats. Do you need a 4 x 4 to drive the beach in Sargent? Thanks.


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

That is definitely getting it done! Thanks for the pics...


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice report. I was wanting to go but I don't think it would be fun while it was SNOWING h:
But that's just me...

:work::work:
HARDHEADS


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Well played sir, hat tip.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Pelican Nest (Sep 4, 2013)

Did you head toward the Cut or toward surfside on the beach? Great pics. Best days. Low expectations but nailed the fish.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow! What a great day. That had to be a ton of fun.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Great report!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

*You got my hopes up*

Thanks so much for the report and the pics. That was enough to warm me right up. Might have to give that a try during the winter.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats. A great day for sure.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

sweet report!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

The best surf report and photo's I've seen this year, Congrats and congrats to your wife for some great pictures. What size Avet? Also what brand of rod and length of the rod. Do you cut your crabs in half or quarters.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

troutless said:


> The best surf report and photo's I've seen this year, Congrats and congrats to your wife for some great pictures. What size Avet? Also what brand of rod and length of the rod. Do you cut your crabs in half or quarters.


 It's a Avet MXL Raptor M.C. on a 12' Okuma Longitude rod with 300yds of 80lb Power pro with a 50lb mono top-shot, the spinning reel is a Penn Battle 6000 on a 12' Penn Prevail rod with 50lb power pro and a 30lb mono top-shot. I have over 30 rod/reel combos just for surf fishing, and I can assure you that you don't have to spend a lot of money on surf fishing gear. The only reason I bought the Avet is because I won a redfish tournament down there last summer and used the money to buy those two rod/reel combos. What I used to win the tournament were a penn squidder and Jig master that are older than I am, on cheep $30 Shakespeare rods with 25# big game. But I have to admit that Raptor is bad to the bone, it cast better than my squidder, and has more drag pressure than my 12/0. I will defiantly be buying more. As for the crab, I started out breaking them in half, but they were going quick so I started quartering them so they would last longer, the fish didn't seen to mind.


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

Sweet! Looks like a fun day! Action like that will make you forget how cold it is ; )


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Now that's the kinda day I like! Great job!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Talk about gettin' it!


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

Awesome pictures great report


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Awesome day on the beach and great report! I love my Avet MXL's too. Next time you can't find anyone to fish with in the winter, send me a PM.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

shoot me a message next time you are wanting to hit the surf. I work shift work but I would love to go catching.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice! 

I checked my phone and don't see your call. LOL!


----------

